# Topics > Word processing, natural language processing > Speech recognition, transcription, dictation, voice-to-text >  Dragon Dictation, speech recognition application, Nuance Communications, Burlington, Massachusetts, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Nuance Communications

Dragon Dictation on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

SPF Podcast 60 Dragon Dictation

Published on Apr 14, 2017




> From selfpublishingformula.com Mark Dawson and James Blatch look into Dictation for authors and specifically the Dragon software. Join Dragon expert Scott Baker for an insightful delve into an alternative to the keyboard.

----------

